# Festplatte im 5,25 Gehäuse wird nicht erkannt, Brenner aber problemlos..



## UnderMonkey (11. Mai 2005)

Tag.

Ich habe mir dieses Gehäuse gekauft: http://bluebuffalo.de/Seiten/gehaeuse.html
Ich möchte eine Seagate Barracuda 7200 darin anschließen. 
Tjo, wenn ich die Festplatte reinlege, dann stecke ich das breite Kabel rein mit den vielen Sticks an der Feestplatte und die vier kleineren Kabel die in einem Plastikende zusammengeführt werden (http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/03410_o.jpg). Jetz ist jedoch vom Gehäuse noch ein Stecker übrig, das is ein kleiner schwarzer mit 4 Öffnungen am Plastikanfang(http://www.com-tra.de/img/p/03410_o.jpg). Muss ich den auch an die Festplatte anschließen? Wenn ja, wo? Oben oder unten?

Jedenfalls, ich verbinde mit USB und drücke den Powerknopf am Gehäuse, die Festplatte startet, es macht dieses Geräusch wegen USB, jedoch wird nirgends etwas von der Festplatte gezeigt, weder im Windows Explorer noch in der Computerverwaltung. Wenn ich ein Brenner mit dem Gehäuse anschließe gehts wunderbar, nur noch mit der Festplatte hakts.

Mach ich was falsch? Hab WinXP

Danke für Hilfe, im vorraus..


----------



## aquila (11. Mai 2005)

Also dieser kleine Stecker ist die Stromversorgung hat also nichts mit deiner Festplatte zu tun. Wenn die Festplatte neu ist musst du sie viel. zuerst initialisieren und dann formatieren dh. du musst sie in deinen Computer einbauen und dies zuerst erledigen. Dann steckst du sie nochmals fein säuberlich an und dann sollte es kein Problem mehr sein...


----------



## UnderMonkey (12. Mai 2005)

Nein sie ist gebraucht und es sind auch Sachen drauf. Ich hatte die Festplatte in meinem alten PC drin gehabt und da ich das Gehäuse vom PC nicht öffen darf (so sagt das mein Dad wegen Garantie..) muss ich sie eben extern anschließen..
Und das mit dem formatieren, die Festplatte wird ja nicht einmal erkannt..


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Auf jeden Fall ist es so bzw. es kann vorkommen wenn die Festplatte vorher nicht in diesem System war, dass Sie erst initialisiert werden muss. 
Bekommst du wenn du die Festplatte mit dem Wechselrahmen anschließt irgendeine Meldung - eben das, dass Gerät angeschlossen ist? 

z.B. USB Gerät nicht erkannt od. Gerät erkannt kann aber nicht installiert werden?


----------



## UnderMonkey (13. Mai 2005)

Ja, dieses USB-Signal ertönt.
Und folgendes habe ich gerade bemerkt;
Ich bin in den Gerätemanager gegangen, habe unter UBS-Controller geschaut und das USB-Massenspeichergerät (Gehäuse) wird erkannt und ist funktionsfähig. Dann bin ich auf Laufwerke gegangen und es steht die normale Festplatte drin UND die, im Gehäuse - ihr Name ST380011 A USB Device.
Nunja, es wird nix im Explorer gezeigt, was kann ich tun? Treiber runterladen, aber wenn ja, wo? Ich hab für dieses Modell schon gesucht aber nix gfunden..


----------



## melmager (13. Mai 2005)

Überprüfe doch mal ob die Festplatte als "Master" gejumpert ist 
Jumperbelegung solle auf der Festplatte draufstehen


----------



## aquila (13. Mai 2005)

Versuch folgendes:

START / EINSTELLUNGEN / SYSTEMSTEUERUNGEN / VERWALTUNG / COMPUTERVERWALTUNG / DATENTRÄGERVERWALTUNG

Dann wähle das Laufwerk aus und klicke mit der rechten Maustaste drauf. Ich glaube Gerät aktivieren od. initialisieren heißt das ganze!


----------

